# What is max boost for KO3 Sport Turbo?



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

I just got my intercooler done and I'm running 16lbs now, but its spiking to about 20 or 21lbs. I wanted to run about 20lbs, but it would probably be spiking to about 25lbs or so and I didn't know if it was bad to spike at that as long as you werent holding at that. 
Also, I have a 3" TBE, is that what's causing the spiking that bad? Could it also be the MBC or possibly both?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

20 hold max without W/M inj. 
Ignore spike, it isn't holding it long enough for the air to heat to significantly.


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Great, thanks for the info. I heard 23lbs, but I guess that was wrong. Is that the max safe boost to run or 20lbs is actually maxing out the turbo?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (Viperboy)*

it depends what you mean by "maxing out" the turbo.
20 is the max you can do without losing power (exception with water/meth injection).
27 or so is the max the turbo will push is made to.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

On a puny turbo like the k03, octane determines boost. You can have 18 psi, and no correction factor, or 23 psi with cfs in the 9s. Both cars will be equally quick..unless you find a way to introduce higher octane into the system.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

With my MBC screw practically falling out I hit 20psi with no spike. Your spike is caused by the n75 being slow. You don't want to go further than 20lbs on a k03 like others have said. Hell even with w/m its a little ridiculous to go past that.


_Modified by themachasy at 5:10 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

over 9000!!!!!


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_over 9000!!!!!

Good lord!


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

It's got nothing to do with the n75 as the 1.8 swap doesn't have one. So what do you mean after 20lbs you start to lose power? I was planning on puting the yellow spring in the dv but I'm not sure yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

my Revo stage 2 software ran my K03S to a 23psi peak, and settled around 18psi. Get rid of the MBC and let the car do the work, it will run smoother.


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (heuer21)*

and if I got rid of the mbc what would I do? The c2 software won't regulate that. It needs some kind of controller.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Viperboy)*

Im on revo 2, i spike 25lbs and slowly drift down to 12lbs at redline. But none the less I had my old ko3s to about 45-50lbs ONCE. (ask Savwko he was in the car with me).


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*

how the HELL did you do that?!?!?


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Viperboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viperboy* »_how the HELL did you do that?!?!?

I would also like to no...








also isn't it better to stay with the n75 then to go with a MBC? Like said earlier my guess would be that it would run much smoother. There are different n75 valves to choose from.


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

Like I said, I never had an N75. It just wasn't done that way when it was swapped. 
So should i put the yellow DV spring in? What happens if I run under 15lbs with it in?


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Viperboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viperboy* »_how the HELL did you do that?!?!?

The wastegate never opened...then the turbo sounded more like a supercharger and didn't make any boost...then I bought a new turbo and installed it.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*

What do you have controlling your boost? Which mbc?
I'm not familiar with that swap software on that ecu, it could be closing the t body at a certain amount of boost. You should call whoever made the harness and ecu/programming.


_Modified by themachasy at 7:08 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Viperboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viperboy* »_Like I said, I never had an N75. It just wasn't done that way when it was swapped. 
So should i put the yellow DV spring in? What happens if I run under 15lbs with it in?

If you want some help tell us what your running setup wise so we can put in some input. MBC, N75, EBC? WHats controlling your boost?


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

im running the GIAC X-Plus Program and im boosting 20lbs constant with a normal lose at like 5500rpms i was wondering why some people say its not worth getting a manuel boost controller instead of that nj75 or n75 valve. also im not sure which valve i have now


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*








I am wondering what would be the sound of my BOV releasing 50lbs...

_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_Im on revo 2, i spike 25lbs and slowly drift down to 12lbs at redline. But none the less I had my old ko3s to about 45-50lbs ONCE. (ask Savwko he was in the car with me).


----------



## buckets84gti (Oct 20, 2007)

Im running GIAC with all 5 programs ( I think) EVOMS intake, GHL 3in turbo back. and sipeking 21psi and holding 20 psi at times but mostly around 17-19 psi. is this safe with a stock intercooler?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (buckets84gti)*

Yes. same setup here!
Run timing logs and you will see for yourself.
Run an upgraded IC and you will keep the power that you lose after fun drives.
You have the 5 programs? Check that there's more fun hidden somewhere... 

_Quote, originally posted by *buckets84gti* »_Im running GIAC with all 5 programs ( I think) EVOMS intake, GHL 3in turbo back. and sipeking 21psi and holding 20 psi at times but mostly around 17-19 psi. is this safe with a stock intercooler?


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

same set-up running like 20 21 at all times on my giac and im looking to push it alittle more


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*K03 Sport Max Boost*

Would 22-23 psi would be too much on a K03Sport and Water/Meth? Plus all bolt ons? Want to try and hit the max power out of the K03 Sport in the next few days and Dyno it, then Im installing a GT2871R on the car, this doesnt mean I want to blow my K03S I just want to get the most power out of it safely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

PernellGTI said:


> Want to try and hit the max power out of the K03 Sport in the next few days and Dyno it


 Unless you're interested in the torque curve, shooting for 23psi on the K03s is irrelevant on the dyno. By the time you hit the 5252rpm crossover the days of 23psi are long gone. Your wheezy little K03 will be nosediving to about 1bar at that point. And your hp numbers will be slipping as well.


----------



## lilman1 (Dec 26, 2007)

in my hold k03 i use to hold 23pds with a crankd wastegate. i do not recomended it though. friend turned hes a little gto much and was at 25 and the exhuast wheel blewout and was in the cat.


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Viperboy said:


> It's got nothing to do with the n75 as the 1.8 swap doesn't have one. So what do you mean after 20lbs you start to lose power? I was planning on puting the yellow spring in the dv but I'm not sure yet. Any thoughts?


How do you change spring in DV? I thought the spring is in the wastegate. That is what controls boost ?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You're replying a fukn 13 year old thread

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol
Just browsing on Google. I didn't pay attention to date.
Lol


----------



## Kwales90 (Dec 1, 2021)

Viperboy said:


> It's got nothing to do with the n75 as the 1.8 swap doesn't have one. So what do you mean after 20lbs you start to lose power? I was planning on puting the yellow spring in the dv but I'm not sure yet. Any thoughts?


I have yellow spring on my 2.0 with a buillt dv and it dose just fine, runs between 18-23psi


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The dv controls system pressure when the throttle body is closed and in part throttle.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

